# Victor now available in MI, VA, FL,and NC



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't work for Victor and am not affiliated with them, but I believe they make one of the best dog foods for the money right now. Both grain-free and grain-inclusive lines. They're a small family-owned company making their food in-house from USA ingredients. I know some people had mentioned before they were interested in feeding it but it was not available in their area, but they've recently added distributors in Michigan, Virginia, North Carolina, and Florida. Check it out at Victor Super Premium Dog Food


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wish they would get as for north as PA/NY!!!


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

The Victor Ocean Blend looks very good. Does anyone know whether it is available online?


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

i couldnt find any dealers in virginia on their webpage


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I hope they get a dealer close by, I've been wanting to try Victor!  So far nothing on the locator in either NC or VA (closest state to me) so IDK if they've updated it yet. Didn't realize there were so many dealers in SC though, I could have been getting it on my visits to see my mom this whole time!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DANG! I was one of those people who were interested in it! We're not in NC anymore!!!! fudge.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank you Emoore, I will add it to my list!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like stores need to sign up as a distributor. I wonder if there has to be a specific number of stores in one area to make the shipping worthwhile.


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

We've been feeding Victor for almost a year and Our dogs do very well on it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

This is what it says on their facebook page:
"We are very happy to announce that Victor dog food has teamed with Ivesco to distribute Victor in 3 of their warehouses including; Harrisonburg, VA / Warsaw, NC / Jacksonville FL. This will open up distribution for Victor from New York to the tip of Florida! More information to come!"

So maybe they don't have the distribution up and running yet.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I just wanted to update this post, I know Emoore/Victors FB page said Warsaw, NC but it just so happens that I was turning around in the parking lot of a small little feed and seed type store and saw a bag of food in the window that said "Victor"...Seeing as they also had chicks and I'm looking for chickens and was in no hurry...I wandered in. Yep. They sell several flavors of Victor dog food. For anyone interested (Since no locations in NC are listed yet)...

Graham Feed & Seed - Local Business | Facebook

It's at the *Graham Feed & Seed in Graham, NC* (Well, on the boarder of Burlington. Right on the edge of Graham Hopedale Rd, down from Wal-Mart for anyone familiar with the area!)

Nice folks, will be looking to get my food from them in the future.  They're a little more expensive than what I've seen online but mind you that was coming directly from Texas based shops so I'm sure the shipping is what boost the price. Each formula was roughly $40 for 40lb which still isn't bad and it helps support a local shop.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

ChancetheGSD said:


> Nice folks, will be looking to get my food from them in the future.  They're a little more expensive than what I've seen online but mind you that was coming directly from Texas based shops so I'm sure the shipping is what boost the price. Each formula was roughly $40 for 40lb which still isn't bad and it helps support a local shop.


Yeah, I'm paying about $35 or $36 for the Athlete formula (which has the highest protein) and I'm less than 200 miles from where the food is made, so that's not bad at all. Just try finding a decent quality 30/20 food for less than $50 anywhere else.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

My dogs are making the switch over to Victor as we speak. A feed store about 30 minutes from me started carrying Victor not to long ago. *YAY!* My sister just happened to look back on Victor's website and found the place. I had looked a few months ago and it wasn't on there. So, we both were pleasantly surprised to say the least, haha! I bought 2 bags of the 26/18 (Professional Formula) for $28.95.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

ChancetheGSD said:


> :rofl: I think I have too much time on my hands...


Awesome cartoon! :wild::wild::wild:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Let's not take this any further, I have already notified on this thread and imagine it will be shut down. This is an uncalled for attack on a board member who has not even posted on this thread.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Tony isn't the only Orijen pusher on this forum or on other forums which is why I jokingly made some memes about the dog food subject, which I've shared in other places other than here. I never directly said anything about him...I just "rofl" at the person who DID comment about him and then showed some images. :shrug: Why delete a useful thread otherwise?

Oh wait...I know why. Because this thread isn't about Orijen.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Could we just delete the irrelevant posts and keep this thread open. Many of us are waiting for Victor to be available in our area.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> Could we just delete the irrelevant posts and keep this thread open. Many of us are waiting for Victor to be available in our area.


That's what I just did in the hopes we can keep this open... but if not, it will be closed.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow. Some funny memes about DOG FOOD are deleted yet the post that actually was directed towards a specific member still remains. Not sure what you exactly were trying to accomplish since I don't see that as "keeping the peace" but ok....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Boogers! I just thought the cartoon was really great. I sometimes think people (not just a certain individual) take dog food a bit too seriously. Too bad it is inappropriate.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

ChancetheGSD said:


> Wow. Some funny memes about DOG FOOD are deleted yet the post that actually was directed towards a specific member still remains. Not sure what you exactly were trying to accomplish since I don't see that as "keeping the peace" but ok....


That was because the Mods were waiting for an Admin to come on and deal with the situation of a banned member returning once again. Unfortunately we're not on call 24/7 so there can sometimes be a delay in things getting taken care of. Now please return to the previous discussion.

-Admin


----------

